# Cat doing ma head in trying to climb up my neck and lick/smell my face



## nicolanicola (Oct 9, 2009)

My cat keeps doing this and it gets me so annoyed, I pull him away time after time and I got so annoyed just there that I hit him really hard on the nose, now he's on the floor looking at me like I've done wrong . I feel really bad.

I cannot stand it though. Whatever I'm doing, whether lieing watching TV, on my iPad, or laptop, he comes on my knee and starts moving up to my neck, digging his claws in my neck and trying to sniff at my face. 

I know there's probably nothing to be done to dissuade him, but if so, do let me know!

p.s. he's also got this annoying habit of suckling on my dressing gown, I think the two things are related because it's the same sort of noise he makes when trying to suckle as when he's trying to get at my face.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

he's just trying to bond with you - it sounds like he was taken away from mum too early to be exhibiting that kind of behaviour. How old was he when you got him? 

When he does it, try to blow gently but for a while on his face, say no and pop him on the ground. Keep repeating, he will eventually learn. Don't hit him, all that will do is make him mistrust you.


----------



## nicolanicola (Oct 9, 2009)

spid said:


> he's just trying to bond with you - it sounds like he was taken away from mum too early to be exhibiting that kind of behaviour. How old was he when you got him?
> 
> When he does it, try to blow gently but for a while on his face, say no and pop him on the ground. Keep repeating, he will eventually learn. Don't hit him, all that will do is make him mistrust you.


I think he was. I got him from the RSPCA, him and his brother. His brother is fine though. Ok, I will try that, thank you.


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

This is what I done with Mia and it worked, I was her 2nd owner at only 10 weeks :-s

but when things change in the house or some1 new comes in she will do it, like a comfort thing i guess


----------



## nicolanicola (Oct 9, 2009)

So far so good! I've just done it there and he tried a couple of times more then stopped. Saying that, he's just jumped down, I hope it's not a a case of 'let me annoy you or I'm not coming to you!"


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

nicolanicola said:


> So far so good! I've just done it there and he tried a couple of times more then stopped. Saying that, he's just jumped down, I hope it's not a a case of 'let me annoy you or I'm not coming to you!"


my little Tilly came to me too young, and she's only now starting to stop suckling a fluffy white cushion i put in her bed to keep her warm, and she's just under 16 weeks now...so it's taken 11 weeks! 

i'm sure if he jumped down he's just having a sulk and seeing how quickly you'll give in - stay strong, he loves you but doesn't like the 'n' word lol 

bit like my son refusing to kiss me yesterday at school because i'd said he couldn't take his 3ds into school....he kissed me at hometime and said 'sorry, that's for this morning' lmao


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

You hit him hard on the nose ? !!!    Doesnt sound to me like you are patient enough to have a kitten at all  Please don't hit him again , he's only showing he loves you !


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

valeriewhiteside said:


> You hit him hard on the nose ? !!!    Doesnt sound to me like you are patient enough to have a kitten at all  Please don't hit him again , he's only showing he loves you !


Sometimes teaching a kitten can get frustrating, especially when they're causing you physical pain. I'm sure OP didn't mean to bop the kitten hard, it was just supposed to be a tap, but no one's perfect and it sounds like they're regretting it now.

This forum is supposed to be non-judgemental, so please stick to that!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Sometimes teaching a kitten can get frustrating, especially when they're causing you physical pain. I'm sure OP didn't mean to bop the kitten hard, it was just supposed to be a tap, but no one's perfect and it sounds like they're regretting it now.
> 
> This forum is supposed to be non-judgemental, so please stick to that!


I have seen far more judgemental posts on this forum than mine (other threads not this one ) Also , this is discussion forum , where people express their opinions , which is exactly what i did . I was not rude or offensive .

I have two kittens of my own and don't find a "tap" or "bop" to be acceptable to be honest .


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

valeriewhiteside said:


> I have seen far more judgemental posts on this forum than mine (other threads not this one ) Also , this is discussion forum , where people express their opinions , which is exactly what i did . I was not rude or offensive .
> 
> *I have two kittens of my own and don't find a "tap" or "bop" to be acceptable to be honest .*


How you raise your kittens is, of course, entirely your own choice. Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with a gentle tap, it doesn't hurt them, it's just something they don't particularly like. It's a tool to help them learn, and as the OP said, they felt really bad afterwards.

If you had said this to me, I would have been annoyed, as I feel that you didn't express an opinion, you gave a judgement when you said:



valeriewhiteside said:


> Doesnt sound to me like you are patient enough to have a kitten at all


That's just my opinion, however, and my apologies to the OP for taking this thread off topic.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> How you raise your kittens is, of course, entirely your own choice. Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with a gentle tap, it doesn't hurt them, it's just something they don't particularly like. It's a tool to help them learn, and as the OP said, they felt really bad afterwards.
> 
> If you had said this to me, I would have been annoyed, as I feel that you didn't express an opinion, you gave a judgement when you said:
> 
> That's just my opinion, however, and my apologies to the OP for taking this thread off topic.


I said "it doesnt sound to me " meaning that is my opinion . The OP stated that "they *got so mad *that they hit the kitten" . Clearly , an act of temper , not a carefully chosen, teaching method . Loss of temper implies impatience with the kitten .

Anyway , lets not argue about our opinions any further as i'm sure the OP poster would appreciate more constuctive comments than ours . Whilst i don't agree with OP hitting their kitten, i do hope that he/she receives valuable advice.


----------



## sopranolady (May 22, 2012)

Our rescue kitty did this, we got him when he was 3 months old. Someone had clearly trained him to think food could be found on the shoulder area as he kept climbing up there, licking and biting. We quickly trained him out of it by immediately putting him on the floor, saying 'no!' loudly and breaking off all contact. We did this repeatedly until he learnt that the behaviour resulted in the human interaction disappearing. When he behaved correctly he was rewarded with cuddles. Also blowing gently and continuously into the face is excellent for curious sniffing around where they shouldn't (ie your plate of sandwiches)!


----------

